# Public Speaking - Benzo, Beta Blocker, or Both?



## troutmask96 (Jun 2, 2011)

I've had a chronic fear of public speaking and have somehow managed to control it and advance in my sales career with the use of Xanax. I've always used .25 mg for smaller meetings and .5 mg for larger presentations and it has worked pretty well. However, I still have some issues with shaky voice even at .5 mg. in some of my bigger presentations, and I'm wondering if I should modify my regimen.

A few weeks ago I came across all the buzz about Propranolol in this forum and my psychiatrist happily issued a script for 60 - 10 mg. Propranolol pills. I split one in half the other day and tried 5 mg. and felt alright - just a bit tired but not a lot different than I feel with Xanax. My P-doc told me to use 10 mg. of Propranolol instead of Xanax when I have presentations to make. 

I have a big presentation in two weeks and am a bit worried about using this event as a testing ground for Propranolol. I wonder if I should just stick with .5 mg of Xanax until I can give Propranolol an adequate trial in a smaller setting. Or should I bump my Xanax dose up a bit, or even try a combination of both Xanax and Propranolol? It's so difficult to get an adequate gauge of how drugs will affect me in a neutral setting, so I'm just not certain which way to go.

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## troutmask96 (Jun 2, 2011)

I gave Propranolol 10 mg combined with Xanax .25 mg a test spin at home today. I've already been worrying about my presentation in two weeks, but this cocktail has me feeling calm and collected. I think I'll roll with Propranolol 10 mg. and Xanax .5 mg. the morning of the presentation and see how it goes.


----------



## Izzy588 (Jul 8, 2011)

Let me know how it works for physical symptoms please


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

It's different for everyone, so trial and error is best, combined with feedback from members on the forum of course...

I believe a combo works best for presentations as it deals with both the physical symptoms (shaky voice) and the anxiety/worry...

Too much of either one may leave you tired though, so keep doses low as possible for effective relief (as you seem to be doing).. 

Best of luck


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah best to combine the two. Propranolol is commonly used for physical symptoms of anxiety (sweaty palms, shakiness etc) but it can lower your blood pressure and tire you out. 
Xanax is the fastest working benzo, well lorazepam is fast acting too but xanax is twice as potent so 0.5-1mg is plenty 
take it half an hour before your presentation.


----------



## icedCoffee (Jun 14, 2009)

I would recommend combining xanax (whatever dose you think best) + 20mg propranolol.
It has helped me out when needed. I would stick w/ the 0.5 xanax dose if that has helped in the past. Do the combo and see if you can eventually dial down the xanax to 0.25mg if you want to be sharper mentally. I took 1mg of Xanax once and gave a zombie like presentation but even at that dose I felt the physical symptoms of shakiness (I hadn't tried propranolol yet)..... my instructor asked me a ? at the end of it and my partner had to answer b/c I was so "out to lunch".... 

In short don't throw away the xanax if it helps but combine it w/ prop to feel even better. Hopefully u can use a smaller dose of xanax or not at all as you feel comfortable w/ the prop. Good luck & keep us posted!


----------



## MattPTA (Apr 28, 2011)

Propranolol just made me sleepy, worked perfectly for my presentations. First I took half of 20 mg pill to test it out and on presentation days I took the whole thing.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Please post.

Like said, it depends and I suppose a trial run is good.

.25-.50 MG of BENZO + 10-20MG PROP seems to do a good job. Just remember you dont' want to be completely out of it to where it slows what you have to say.


----------



## decadeAndAHalfOfSA (Jul 11, 2011)

Benzos work the best, but if you take them daily then they will make things worse in the long run. So avoid them unless you need them sparingly.

Propranolol should be tried first. Take 10-20 mg right about a half hour before the situation that causes anxiety.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Xanax FTW. But it might make you slurr your speech and not give a **** about anything lol. Take a small amount! 1st time on xanax i was in euphoria LA LA Land lol.


----------



## troutmask96 (Jun 2, 2011)

All great recommendations, thanks. My presentation is next Tuesday, and I've decided to keep my Xanax at .5 mg. and take either 10 or 20 mg. Propranolol depending upon how nervous I am. I don't think this presentation is going to be especially nerve-racking, so I'm leaning toward sticking with the 10 Propranolol that I have tried.


----------



## coolbeans87 (Feb 11, 2011)

keep us updated, man, and good luck! with that combo, you should be bulletproof :yes


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Bacon said:


> Xanax FTW. But it might make you slurr your speech and not give a **** about anything lol. Take a small amount! 1st time on xanax i was in euphoria LA LA Land lol.


No amount of Xanax puts me in LA LA Land and I'm not aware of anybody who's consumed more of it than me on this board.

As for beta blockers, can't really comment, since I've only used cardio-specific beta blockers for high blood pressure (atenolol, metoprolol, bisoprolol). Never used propranolol.


----------



## troutmask96 (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, I rolled with 20 mg of Propranolol and .25 mg of Xanax, and it indeed worked like a charm. Honestly, I don't think the low dose of Xanax contributed much and probably won't even use it next time.

When I got up to make my speech in front of the room full of people, I felt a normal amount of anxiety, but as I started to speak I didn't feel at all rushed, anxious, or out of breath as I always have in the past. I spoke calmly and confidently, and felt none of the mental sedation I had some times in the past with Xanax alone. I also actually participated in discussion throughout the meeting even after my part of the presentation was over, where I previously ducked away from being in the spotlight. 

Propranolol is pretty amazing stuff...


----------



## UnjustifiedThoughts (Apr 25, 2011)

Pretty awesome aint it? A lifetime of worry, down the drain!

Let me tell you all what really works for me if I have a big public speaking event. It's not just the pills, its also in the timing.

Two hours before I take .5 to 1mg of Klonopin. Then one hour before I take 20 mg of Proranolol. Then 1/2 half before I take another 20 mg of Propranolol.

By the time I walk into the room, my mind laughs at anything called anxiety. It just is not there. It's gone! I then proceed to use my natural abilities to make a great speech. 

Of course, there is a small price to pay in feeling a little worn out for a couple of days(that Klonopin is something!). I only use these things AS NEEDED maybe once or twice a month if that. Everyone is different, but this is what works for me.


----------



## xanaxinderal (Jan 22, 2012)

*It works ! I am bullets proof...*

I have always had mild panic attack in small group, or even in family events... but I always managed to hide that.

I am very smart and currently in an executive level position in an international company... but many times (not every time) I have to give a speech or deliver a presentation I get panic attack and I looked stupid and it negatively affected my career. I am funny person, social-able and very lovable... So all in all, it just does not make sense what I get this PANIC ATTACK for stupid presentations.

I tried everything in the book, from meditation, yoga, breathing, hypnosis, training, self-help books (Great book: "Healing without Freud or Prozac: Natural Approaches to Curing Stress, Anxiety and Depression without Drugs and without Psychoanalysis, by David Servan-Schreiber"), iPhone apps, etc... but they all developed me to great level, and gave great help, however they have NEVER completely eliminated that scary feeling of a FORMAL PRESENTATION.

Now, the magic...

I explained this to my different doctors in 2004 and in 2005 and one suggested to me Xanax only before a stressful event (he explained that also pianist uses it before playing in public, and also prescribed to students before exams), but he warned me to only take it when needed, and NEVER to continue taking it every day, its seriously addictive. So, basically since then I took it couple of times a year... or at peak 5 times a year for those special stressful events. The dose was and still is 0.4mg.

I developed high blood pressure syndrome at the age of 35, so my second doctor prescribed me a beta-blocker parapolol (Inderal), and I started to take 0.1 - 0.2 mg only when I feel my blood pressure is high, so only when needed.

Then, after discussing this with my doctor he explained combining Xanax & Inderal at reasonable does and NOT TO MAKE IT A HABIT, is a safe combination. He advised me, 0.4mg Xanax (1.5hrs before the event) and 0.1mg Inderal (1.5 hrs before the event).

Then, I tried it and it worked OK. Then, I thought I will test different doses to see the level that it is most effective, and my best is: 1mg Xanax taken in 2 doses over a period of 2 hours in between, and a .4mg of Inderal taking once. I become super, focused and extremely confident. I did my best performance that way. I also learnt that even leaders and politicians use the same combinations.

In conclusion, what I have learnt over those years that:
1) The mix is extremely effective.
2) It is DANGEROUS and can KILL you (cardiac rest) if you over does. Just what happen to Michael Jackson. My guess (I am not a doctor) the max should be 1mg of each !
3) Never take them frequently, otherwise the addictive aspect will kick in, and even the results will be less effective.

If you are a reasonable persons, this is what will give you a bulletproof jacket in any public speaking event; and if you combine it with relaxation exercises before, it is IMPOSSIBLE anything will go wrong, or anyone will notice.

Good luck !


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

xanaxinderal said:


> I have always had mild panic attack in small group, or even in family events... but I always managed to hide that.
> 
> I am very smart and currently in an executive level position in an international company... but many times (not every time) I have to give a speech or deliver a presentation I get panic attack and I looked stupid and it negatively affected my career. I am funny person, social-able and very lovable... So all in all, it just does not make sense what I get this PANIC ATTACK for stupid presentations.
> 
> ...


You're like me. What symptoms do you get?

Are you sure .4 of inderal? HOw come such an odd number?

I usually take 5-10MG, but I feel this weird reaction.. in fact, my body starts to sweat a bit more when I'm on propanolol.


----------



## RonDon1717 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Beta Blockers*

SO, Ive been taking Klonopin for the past year on/off to help me with my public speaking. It really helped at times, but took a toll on me as time went on. Im a software sales rep and have had trouble dealing with this my entire life. I was recently prescribed with Klonopin when my fiancee and I split after 5 years. I quickly figured out that taking this pill significantly calmed me down during Phone/Face 2 Face meetings. BC of that, my career has ski rocketed. Being that I'm in Sales, I'm generally infront of customers presenting 50 or so times a year. Klonopin helped me a lot, but I started to notice that I was becoming dependent/addicted. Recently, I switched jobs and during the time off I decided to fully get off any/all Benzo's. Recently, Ive decided to take Propanolol and im starting a exposure therapy class designed specifically for people with Phobia around public speaking. As you all can imagine, this has been a nightmare. I wish, I only had to give 5 or so speeches a year. Career changes are harder then they seem. My question is, how safe are Beta Blockers? I know they slow down your heart rate. Im a relatively fit guy. I do Cross Fit 5 times a week. Will it affect that? Is this something I can take on a daily basis? I took a .25mg today to test it out and Ive had some small side affects, but it has seemed to significantly reduce my anxiety. I also took Holy Basil, which really helps take off the edge. Sort of a hypochondriac as well. Wish I didn't have to take anything and hope that I can someday not have to take anything.


----------



## neverforget81 (Apr 13, 2013)

I've never taken any kind of medication you are discussing which makes me a bit nervous, but do I need it. I just came back from a business networking event and pitched in front of 90 people, and I bombed because of my nerves. No one would even talk to me afterwards, so I left. I've had things happen like this before. I've tried hypnotherapy, toastmasters etc...didn't work. Can't take it anymore. What medication/dosage do you recommend for a newcomer?


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

I think the beta blocker is effective but I do worry about the possible side effects. I mean congestive heart failure is listed as a possible, albeit rare effect from propranolol. Ask your doctor about the dosage. It comes in pills ranging from 10 to 80mg. When I used it I took 20-40mg about an hour before I had to do whatever it was. The trick is getting your doctor to prescribe it for stage fright situations. That isn't one of the main reasons it's prescribed. It's mainly a migraine medicine.


----------



## jonsie150 (Apr 1, 2013)

RonDon1717 said:


> SO, Ive been taking Klonopin for the past year on/off to help me with my public speaking. It really helped at times, but took a toll on me as time went on. Im a software sales rep and have had trouble dealing with this my entire life. I was recently prescribed with Klonopin when my fiancee and I split after 5 years. I quickly figured out that taking this pill significantly calmed me down during Phone/Face 2 Face meetings. BC of that, my career has ski rocketed. Being that I'm in Sales, I'm generally infront of customers presenting 50 or so times a year. Klonopin helped me a lot, but I started to notice that I was becoming dependent/addicted. Recently, I switched jobs and during the time off I decided to fully get off any/all Benzo's. Recently, Ive decided to take Propanolol and im starting a exposure therapy class designed specifically for people with Phobia around public speaking. As you all can imagine, this has been a nightmare. I wish, I only had to give 5 or so speeches a year. Career changes are harder then they seem. My question is, how safe are Beta Blockers? I know they slow down your heart rate. Im a relatively fit guy. I do Cross Fit 5 times a week. Will it affect that? Is this something I can take on a daily basis? I took a .25mg today to test it out and Ive had some small side affects, but it has seemed to significantly reduce my anxiety. I also took Holy Basil, which really helps take off the edge. Sort of a hypochondriac as well. Wish I didn't have to take anything and hope that I can someday not have to take anything.


As far as I know, beta blockers aren't known to be addictive. Of all the prescription drugs we've talked about on these boards, I think beta-blockers are definitely the safest. The one problem is that it may hinder your ability to, uh, get it up in bed. But this should subside once you stop taking it.


----------

